# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  R.I.P Matilda

## junglenewbie

You may of had a short life here on the earth plane but at least you are now at peace and no longer suffering. Find your grandparents and stick with them  :Smile:

----------


## PhoenixGate

They are never here for long, but they will always remain in the heart.

----------

ECechoHO (11-22-2015)

----------

